# 1/18th scale racing in Rhode Island



## ScudMissile (May 10, 2005)

Brands Hobbies in North Providence micro rs4 and scalpel cars brand new state of the art oval track wednesday nights starting at 6:30 pm trying to get saturday afternoon going also. track is alot of fun and has a fully stocked hobby shop as well with everything you need and more. airplanes, helicopters and nitro cars and trucks too. phone # is 401-231-5380


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just look at 1/18th oval vids those are stock BRP cars.


----------



## ScudMissile (May 10, 2005)

i have 3 other people and myself goig to the track at 1:00 pm today


----------



## ScudMissile (May 10, 2005)

great time at the track today,we really got the cars to go around consistantly and its a fast track even with no tire compound.


----------



## Steeda28 (Sep 4, 2004)

Mike what are the rules. Do you run them stock??? or brushless???? Info info Info??? Please


----------



## ScudMissile (May 10, 2005)

rick im running stock motors with lipo packs very fast 5min heats 10 minute mains


----------



## Steeda28 (Sep 4, 2004)

it sound cool I'd like to check it out. how many guys are racing???


----------



## ScudMissile (May 10, 2005)

about 5 or 6 depends on when donny shows up but the track was bought from a company in california that makes them just for these little cars so the surface is really good to hook up to


----------



## j61396 (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds like alot of fun Scud.. What kind of cost is it to get going on something like that????? The little ones birthday is coming soon just wondering... Thanks Mike hope all is good for you....


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

any updated info on this track? Interested in the Saturday afternoon times. Did that happen?


----------

